

Bitcoinfographics.com – infographics about Bitcoin - patestevao
http://bitcoinfographics.com/

======
thomasrossi
mh.. bizantine consensous and bitcoins, mining saga, transaction explained as
"calculation of a certain hash" (lol, certain)

I don't believe these are good infographics, I am more puzzled than before. If
this is what the user base accepts, then probably the protocol is wasted in
their hands.

